# Jerky Nozzle



## jrsdws2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Does anybody know of a jerky nozzle that fits my LEM 5lb sausage stuffer?  This seems so much easier than using a jerky shooter or gun.


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

jrsdws2 said:


> Does anybody know of a jerky nozzle that fits my LEM 5lb sausage stuffer?  This seems so much easier than using a jerky shooter or gun.



I have the LEM Jerky Cannon
Here is a pic of the tubes,measure the base on your stuffer tube






another





Hope it helps
Richie


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Only 1.490" on the stuffer tube bases.


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

jrsdws2 said:


> Only 1.490" on the stuffer tube bases.



You can always order an extra tube,then use a rolling pin to flatten to make jerky
Richie
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/plastic-stuffing-tubes-for-grinders/sausage-stuffing-tubes


----------



## motocrash (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah,a little friendly persuasion.Right, Richie


----------



## dward51 (Jan 15, 2018)

jrsdws2 said:


> Does anybody know of a jerky nozzle that fits my LEM 5lb sausage stuffer?  This seems so much easier than using a jerky shooter or gun.



The LEM (and most other brands) of 5lb stuffers use 1 9/16" base stuffing tubes.  Any 1 9/16" base tube should fit.

LEM sells a small stainless steel tube that is 1/2" outer diameter and 3/8" inner diameter that works for sticks in 19mm and larger casings (you can do 17mm but it is a real pain as they don't feed as a unit on the tube and have to be unraveled the 17mm to load on the tube).  There are several vendors on eBay that sell smaller tubes that are called 9mm tubes and and a little less than 3/8" outer diameter and these work with the 15mm tubes and up (I've seen claims on eBay they work with 13mm casings, but I'm not so sure about that).  The super small eBay tube is just that and you have to go real slow as you are pushing a lot of meat with the stuffer piston and it only has a very small opening for the meat to push down into. 

I have both the LEM and the eBay one and here they are side by side (LEM is the larger one on the left) laying on the LEM backing card.  I find 99% of the time I run either 19mm or 21mm casings and use the LEM stuffing tube.  The 15mm casings would be closer to the original "slim jim" size though:


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2018)

It's funny to read this because this past weekend I tried making snack sticks for the first time. The small tube lem gives you is so hard to work with and not long enough. So I went to work today and custom made my own just so I won't get frustrated next time. I ordered one from amazon thinking it would fit but it was too big for the lem. You are correct about the size. I made it 1.5 inches and it fit perfectly.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 15, 2018)

Tigger are ya?
Tig'er


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Tigger are ya?
> Tig'er


More a machinest. But yes I can.


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 16, 2018)

tropics said:


> You can always order an extra tube,then use a rolling pin to flatten to make jerky
> Richie
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/plastic-stuffing-tubes-for-grinders/sausage-stuffing-tubes



The rolling pin sounds like the best option so far.  I've got the three original plastic tubes the come with the stuffer.


----------



## donr (Jan 16, 2018)

The Sausage Maker sells one that says it's for 5lb stuffers.
https://www.sausagemaker.com/Jerky-Nozzle-for-5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-p/18-1211.htm

LEM also sells the fancy thing for the meat grinders that has a roll of paper mounted underneath.
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...-stick-maker/butcher-meat-grinder-attachments

Don


----------



## motocrash (Jan 16, 2018)

That grinder attachment is slick,but not a Benjamin slick...


----------



## jrsdws2 (Jan 16, 2018)

donr said:


> The Sausage Maker sells one that says it's for 5lb stuffers.
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/Jerky-Nozzle-for-5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-p/18-1211.htm
> 
> LEM also sells the fancy thing for the meat grinders that has a roll of paper mounted underneath.
> ...


I contacted The Sausage Maker about their jerky nozzle and they said they "can't guarantee" it fits the LEM stuffer.  They only guarantee it fits theirs.


----------



## donr (Jan 17, 2018)

You could take an existing steel nozzle, cut it shorter, de-burr the end, then squish it into a flat nozzle.


----------

